# IMATS..... few questions???



## Stephy171 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey ladies i dont know if this is the right place for this but if its not admins will take care of it. So i have a few questions about IMATS and i didnt find anything on here._ I know its a makeup show and whatnot and its like 2 a year or something but i was wondering if anyone can go or is it just makeup artists.... really any information will help me out!_
_Im trying to save up to go to the next one near me but i know nothing about it except all the YT gurus go and they sell things super cheap lol_



_THANKS IN ADVANCE LADIES1
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## Nicala (Jun 8, 2010)

It's open to the public as long as you buy a ticket.


----------



## BabyGirlB (Jun 8, 2010)

Anybody can go to IMATS, you just have to purchase your ticket form their website. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a blast, and lots of the booths give out samples! It's not just makeup either, there's lots of nail and hair products to look at too!


----------



## Stephy171 (Jun 9, 2010)

ooo sounds like im in trouble!!! lol thanks alot girls


----------



## LC (Jun 9, 2010)

more questions answered here: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f194/i...2010-a-153294/


----------



## Stephy171 (Jun 9, 2010)

do they ever have them on the east coast?


----------



## genduk26 (Jun 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephy171* 

 
_do they ever have them on the *east coast*?_

 
for the first time in NYC next year on April 9th & 10th.


----------



## Stephy171 (Jun 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_for the first time in NYC next year on April 9th & 10th._

 
thats so EXCITING!!!


----------



## jennyfee (Jun 10, 2010)

I'll be going in Toronto in November for the first time! I soooo cannot wait ^^


----------



## Junkie (Jun 11, 2010)

Go super early...the Make Up Forever line is INSANE.

@ 40% off why wouldn't it be? haha


----------



## LC (Jun 11, 2010)

anyone know what the discount on the mac stuff is? and do they combine it with the pro discount or is it one or another


----------



## MsHaight (Jun 11, 2010)

Does anyone know what we can expect in pasadena regarding mac pro card issue? Anyone that went to IMATS London, what happened there with Mac? Thanks!


----------



## LittleDevil (Jun 11, 2010)

I absolutely can not wait for Pasadena!! I've never been more excited about anything in my life!!! YAY!!


----------

